# Climbing



## Graham W (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm looking to rock climbing any suggestions, places or clubs?


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

Try asking in Adventure HQ in Dalma Mall. There is also an Outdoor UAE magazine which might give you some help


----------

